# Found this one



## Rrey199 (May 26, 2004)

[]  Found this one the other day.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 26, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Richard.

 Your bottle appears to be a chiati bottle.  Here's a link to an earlier thread.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_6571/mpage_1/key_chianti/anchor/tm.htm#6573

 ------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine Digger (May 26, 2004)

Hi Rrey, I'm not positive, but that looks like a Chianti wine bottle that may have one time been in a basket-type holder.  Back in 1976 I worked for a while at a distributor who sold wine in bottles like that.  Some were nearly 4' tall; the wine was imported and very cheap, like $3.99 a bottle.  Some of the bottles fetch $20+ these days if there still in the holder.


----------



## Rrey199 (May 26, 2004)

Harry, you get the prize! A local antique dealer agrees. The bottle is only 6 3/4 inches long, irregular with lots of bubbles. The dealer dates it to 1911-1915 somehow.  
 Funny side note: At a recent local bottle collectors meeting, these bottles were discussed with different resons for a round bottomed bottle. The guy I was with joked that he gets a bottle like that everytime he gets Chianti.[] A couple weeks later, I find one.
 Thanks for the input.


----------

